# toner für brother 7010..



## wertze85 (25. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
so langsam erreiche ich bald die 2500 Seiten im Drucker.
Ich glaube der Toner ist also bald alle.
Im Fachhandel kostet ein neuer Toner 65 Euro und bei ebay gibts einen Toner zwischen 30 und 50 Euro.Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob die Toner auch original sind.Wenn sie es nicht sind,dann können doch irgendwelche nebenwirkungen auftreten oder?
Könnte mir jemand vielleicht empfehlen wo man toner für brother 7010 günstig kaufen kann?postet wenns geht links.
oder denkt ihr,es treten keine nebenwirkungen auf wenn ich es bei ebay kaufe

übrigens.ich hab bei meinem drucker bei druckeinstellung auf niedrigste qualität eingestellt.das ist doch 5 % deckung oder?


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Probleme können insofern auftreten das der Toner nicht passt oder einfach qualitativ minderwertig ist so das die Ausdracke dann auch dementsprechend aussehen.
Toner und Druckerpatronen sind eben so teuer und ich glaube kaum das man die irgendwo billiger bekommt.
Du könntest allerdings mal bei https://www.recycle-it.de/ nachsehen.


----------

